
Parallec (by eBay) – Performant Parallel Requests Made Easy - nikolay
http://www.parallec.io/
======
nikolay
Built on top of Parallec - REST Commander (by eBay):
[https://github.com/eBay/restcommander](https://github.com/eBay/restcommander)

------
nikolay
GitHub repository:
[https://github.com/eBay/parallec](https://github.com/eBay/parallec)

